# Buying shares on the NYSE



## Firefly (15 Mar 2011)

I'm interested in buying approx EUR 5-10k worth of a certain US stock in the coming weeks. I have upto now used an Irish broker but their costs are expensive for purchasing shares on the NYSE. Can anyone recommend a good broker for this (either on the high street or online)?

Thanks,
F


----------



## marksa (15 Mar 2011)

I User NIB eBanking and the charge is minimum €20 and a charge of 0.75% for <15k
[broken link removed]

can do online trades with NYSE, NASDAQ, Pink Sheets, etc. as well as about 13 other exchanges around Europe USA and Canada


----------



## horusd (15 Mar 2011)

I use TD Waterhouse for execution only share purchasesheld in nominee account. You can trade NYSE . Flat fee of 20.00 or 15 for regular traders.


----------



## strmin (16 Mar 2011)

Don't bother with Irish brokers.
I use Interactive Brokers. Most trades cost $1.

Some more options:


----------



## Firefly (16 Mar 2011)

Thanks for that...regarding the online brokers...where are the actual share certificates retained?


----------



## horusd (16 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> Thanks for that...regarding the online brokers...where are the actual share certificates retained?


 
There are no share certificates. Your holding is held electronically in a nominee account. This allows for ease of purchase and sale. Here's some info from TD Waterhouse.  I'm sure it's pretty much the same for all online brokers.

[broken link removed]


----------



## marksa (16 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> Thanks for that...regarding the online brokers...where are the actual share certificates retained?


 
Gone are the old days of paper certs. very few shares these days are held in paper, almost all are held in custodian accounts with mega-institutions such as Merill Lynch or Goldman Sachs by the brokers. Much more expensive to deal with paper cert, and in some cases it is not possible to even get a paper cert for certain shares.


----------



## ivan75 (2 Jan 2013)

Firefly said:


> I'm interested in buying approx EUR 5-10k worth of a certain US stock in the coming weeks. I have upto now used an Irish broker but their costs are expensive for purchasing shares on the NYSE. Can anyone recommend a good broker for this (either on the high street or online)?
> 
> Thanks,
> F



I've been with International Brokers (ibworldwide.com) for almost a year now and I'm happy. Good support and they've been very professional so far. Not sure how much trading you do but for day trading and swing trades they're good.


----------

